# DIMC Class Of 2019



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has started a thread for this yet? But I was just wondering if there was anyone else who is going to DIMC at the end of this year?


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey, do you happen to know whether DIMC has an application deadline?


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

They don't have a deadline, but it is first come first serve, so the earlier you do it, the better!


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Aight, thanks! I'm guessing you've got a place? Congrats, if so. 
And also when does the semester begin, do you know?


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

Amnahx3 said:


> Aight, thanks! I'm guessing you've got a place? Congrats, if so.
> And also when does the semester begin, do you know?


Yes, and thanks!
The emails I've been getting from DIMC tell me December 31st.


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice. Where are you from, if you don't mind me asking? DIMC sounds like it would be a good choice but my parents think Karachi is really unsafe, and want me to go to Lahore - but I feel like DIMC is probably best for foreign/international students.


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

Amnahx3 said:


> Nice. Where are you from, if you don't mind me asking? DIMC sounds like it would be a good choice but my parents think Karachi is really unsafe, and want me to go to Lahore - but I feel like DIMC is probably best for foreign/international students.


I live in the USA (GA specifically).


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Amnahx3 said:


> Nice. Where are you from, if you don't mind me asking? DIMC sounds like it would be a good choice but my parents think Karachi is really unsafe, and want me to go to Lahore - but I feel like DIMC is probably best for foreign/international students.


hey 
Yes DIMC is pretty good for foreign students .. Students easily get adjusted in its environment that is when compared to the other universities.


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

18ne said:


> hey
> Yes DIMC is pretty good for foreign students .. Students easily get adjusted in its environment that is when compared to the other universities.


Yeah, I thought so - seeing as it's specifically for foreign students. Are you currently a student at DIMC?


----------



## stargirl (Jun 14, 2014)

To anyone at DIMC right now: What would you recommend bringing with me? (Other than clothes)
What kinds of things are useful for dorm, or studies?
What textbooks and supplies will I need?

ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED


----------



## iqra6500 (Oct 10, 2014)

Why it will start too much late?


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys,
I am going to DIMC this December. It'd be nice to get to know some of you before actually going there. Feel free to inbox me


----------

